# power supply led blinking ????



## jagerdrunk (Apr 14, 2007)

What's wrong when the power supply green led on the back is blinking as well as the power light on the front blinking. It was on solid, I unplugged it and moved it. Now, it blinks and can't do anything(power up). It's a Compaq Presario.


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Jager,

Didja see this post from January? Might help.
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/535217-pc-will-not-start-dead.html


----------



## Spandexer (Dec 1, 2004)

And HEY,

Welcome to TSG!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The P/S indication blinking normally means the system is in standby.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> The P/S indication blinking normally means the system is in standby.


hmmm after unplugging it and then plugging it back in? This would be unusual....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, that would be unusual.  However, I said that's what it "normally" means. Perhaps the system is confused and thinks it's in standby. Clearing the CMOS parameters may make it's mind right.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yep good thought JW.


----------

